# Lake effect snow driving nitemare...



## woodsman23 (Dec 11, 2009)

The drive in today was anything but pleasent


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yikes!...the only good thing about lake effect is that it can be clear as a bell over the next hill.


----------



## Skier76 (Dec 11, 2009)

That's crazy! How much did you guys end up getting? I saw the storm on the radar yesterday. It even looked like norther VT was going to pick up some of that. As a skier, I check the weather like a mad man this time of year.


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 14, 2009)

No thanks. You guys can keep your southern winters. Yuk  Traffic to boot! Thanks for the pics though.  Lets me know how lucky I really am. Ive never had a moose finger me yet on the way into work.  Keep the world turning down there ya hear.
N of 60


----------



## zzr7ky (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi - 

I remember hitch hicking on I90 back in the early 1980's... The sound of the big plows running 2 or 3 abreast was like far off thunder.  I'd run for the snow bank and jump as far as I could before the snow hit me.  I even had snow in my shirt pockets that had button down flaps!   

One night near Fort Plain the Beechnut factory roof started to give way under the weight of the snow.  80% female employees, young sailor... I didn't walk far ; )

ATB, 
Mike


----------



## woolybugger141 (Dec 14, 2009)

woodsman, i live north of buffalo, we didnt get crap maybe 2in. Nice pics, just wish i could find the pics from a few years ago when we got 7 feet of snow. gotta love jimmy griffin-grab a six pack and stay home.


----------



## woodsman23 (Dec 14, 2009)

We eneded up with just over 2 feet and then it rained sat and the mess really began...


----------



## Pagey (Dec 15, 2009)

Let me be clear when I say: screw that.  I'm as far north and as far south as I want to be.  Which means a dusting here causes a run on bread/milk/eggs.


----------



## woodsman23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Pagey said:
			
		

> Let me be clear when I say: screw that.  I'm as far north and as far south as I want to be.  Which means a dusting here causes a run on bread/milk/eggs.



I know what you mean about a run on food. I went to the local store and there was 1 1/2 gallon of milk and no bread to be found. Beer was running low also. (very small town)


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 15, 2009)

Ah . . . whenever the Storm of the Century is predicted by the weather guessers on TV . . . which seems to be about every 2 to 3 weeks we get a run on the three Bs . . . Beer, Batteries and Bleach. Some really whacked out folks also apparently stock up on groceries, but the three big ones tend to be the Beer, Batteries and Bleach for some reason.


----------



## Metal (Dec 15, 2009)

Please tell me a passenger was taking the pictures  :ahhh:


----------



## Tarbot (Dec 15, 2009)

firefighterjake.....  Bleach?  

Around here it's Beer, Smokes, and Gas


----------



## woolybugger141 (Dec 15, 2009)

Never really heard of runnin out to get bleach. I always get beer,smokes,chips and sometimes if they have them little bite size hotdogs. them little hotdogs seem to go fast though!!


----------



## woodsman23 (Dec 15, 2009)

metal said:
			
		

> Please tell me a passenger was taking the pictures  :ahhh:



lol i was taking the pics but 95% of the time we were at a stand still and just taking in the non view..  ;-)


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 16, 2009)

Tarbot said:
			
		

> firefighterjake.....  Bleach?
> 
> Around here it's Beer, Smokes, and Gas



Yup . . . bleach. I can't figure it out myself. I mean the last thing I would be thinking to do is run a load of whites through the washing machine. 

All I can think is maybe these old timers figure they can use the bleach to chlorinate water if they had to for drinking purposes . . .


----------



## Greg123 (Dec 16, 2009)

I drive the sameway along the 190 everyday. It was a nitemare


----------



## Topshelf (Dec 21, 2009)

Talk about lake effect. 1st week of January of 09 I was driving along the South shore of Lake Superior (The big lake), between Marquette and Munising in Michigans Upper Penisula. White knuckle, +/- 20 mph, locked in 4WD low, 2 feet snow on the ground and counting. Snowing so hard all you could see was tailights of the guy in front of you and praying he didnt make a wrong turn into the Big lake!  The up side was I had my XM Radio cranked up on the classic vinyl station working on a cold diet coke  The things I do for the company!


----------



## JustWood (Dec 22, 2009)

Topshelf said:
			
		

> Talk about lake effect. 1st week of January of 09 I was driving along the South shore of Lake Superior (The big lake), between Marquette and Munising in Michigans Upper Penisula. White knuckle, +/- 20 mph, locked in 4WD low, 2 feet snow on the ground and counting. Snowing so hard all you could see was tailights of the guy in front of you and praying he didnt make a wrong turn into the Big lake!  The up side was I had my XM Radio cranked up on the classic vinyl station working on a cold diet coke  The things I do for the company!



Ahhh, you know about the " trance" !  Don't you?
Wundering if yur goin' 2 die cross eyed or from the baseball sized snowflake that comes through the windshield and caves your forehead in!
Ya, that's real lake effect!


----------

